

CoffeeScripters, Have You Tried ES6 Yet? - ccschmitz
http://chris-schmitz.com/coffeescripters-have-you-tried-es6-yet/

======
ccschmitz
CoffeeScript still provides a lot of value, especially for people who can't
stand the syntax and quirks of JavaScript, but new features in ES6 eliminate
the value proposition for some of CoffeeScript's main features.

